# Your favourite of



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Really random but...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is the hardest poll in the history of TC


----------



## lunchdress (Apr 20, 2013)

How could you leave Lawnmower off of this list?!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

What kind of teddies are we talking about? I assume the lingerie and not the plush toy. If that is a true assumption the next question would have to be "who is wearing it?" Because depending on who is wearing it, teddies can be either the best thing or the worst.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Eyes - the window of the soul and all that.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is the hardest poll in the history of TC


No, this was: http://www.talkclassical.com/14461-who-your-favourite-talk.html


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

I like toothpaste


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's easy when you thing about it. Rather have eyes than have some paint or toothpaste.

But, the miniature elephants is _golden_, though... hm...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

As they say, the Eyes have it!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

forget the eyes, it's all about the aubergine!


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Sound like the titles of a 21st century piano suite. Somebody compose that.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I picked eyes because I couldn't have read this poll without them


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Stargazer said:


> I picked eyes because I couldn't have read this poll without them


Exactly - I was going to vote 'mirrors', on the grounds that we women, like Hardy's Bathsheba, spend years of our lives looking into them, but I thought, we can't do it without eyes - so I tried to vote for both, but the cunning pollstard had rigged it so that you couldn't.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I voted lightbulbs. They are so fragile. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

deggial said:


> forget the eyes, it's all about the aubergine!


Indeed it is. The aubergine is the soul of... The window of... Eh...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I voted as well


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I voted as well


Helmet? Breastplate? Spear? Ring? Love potion? Death Potion? Grail? Some other artefact?
I would vote for Magic Fire if it were there.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Eyes - the single living thing on this poll (hopefully, unless it's been pulled out of a head )


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This poll is indubitably the pinnacle of _Burroughs_' career.


----------

